# Arboralliance busted!



## Ekka (Oct 3, 2006)

It was all going pretty well till the end. Listen carefully.  

3.24mins and 16.8mb

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/arboralliance.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 3, 2006)

*Id say there pruned.....*

ELMERS !!!!!


good work now what was the reason for removal ifn ya dont mind me askin?


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 3, 2006)

What did the lady say to the climber? I couldn't hear her too well.


----------



## chippermaster01 (Oct 3, 2006)

she said that you only were supposed to trim the very tops. not the hole thing! that was funny as heck!


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> good work now what was the reason for removal ifn ya dont mind me askin?



We removed them because they paid us too.  

They're small courtyards and they were growing confined lifting pavers and now too tall to cut the berries off, they were just peeved off with them.

Each unit was privately owned and we did 4 of them, good line up from the lady in charge, she got all the cheques for us to, and we also slayed about 5 out the front.

Telegraph poles with a tuft of cabbage ontop.


----------



## arboralliance (Oct 4, 2006)

*Omg!!*

(Thanks for covering my ass there Ek', she was one rather upset client, I should wear hearing protection more often so I can actually hear what clients say, hhhmmm, sorry bout that Ek' I know you had $15k on them 4 mammoth palm prunes, hope she didn't get ya ta knock too much off the price for the coppice I did on them...Guess we'll have ta go back an prune the epicormics in a year or two hey? Lucky she swallowed the line they would re-shoot!!)

BTW,  "FOAM"!!


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 21, 2006)

Arboralliance... Safety issues you said?

-No muffs.
-One handed saw use.

Anything else?


----------



## jonseredbred (Nov 21, 2006)

Bearclaw said:


> Arboralliance... Safety issues you said?
> 
> -No muffs.
> -One handed saw use.
> ...



all you safety clowns go away.................one handed saw use? why do you guys buy those top handle saws if your not going to one hand them?

I dont see anyone slinging a MS260 around climbing in any of these videos

every post rides someone for not being safe....I would say one handed saw or not he is working safe.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 22, 2006)

jonseredbred said:


> why do you guys buy those top handle saws if your not going to one hand them?
> I dont see anyone slinging a MS260 around climbing in any of these videos



That answer, believe it or not, wins a prize.  

PM me your details and I'll send you a nice cap.

Honesty, experience and *productivity* get rewarded around this place ....


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 28, 2006)

*Jonsered*

Your right, he is tied in twice and working safe. I noticed that he was real careful with his saw use and the saw was stopped for the most part.

To tell you the truth, I just wanted one of those nifty caps that Eric gives out!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Ekka (Nov 28, 2006)

Haha

The bad boy got the cap! What a bummer, hey, it'll keep ya on your toes and in a little mischief too.:biggrinbounce2: 

He got the last one, I'll have to suss out the store this week see what they got ... chrissy just around the corner so we'll have to have some fun.


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 28, 2006)

*Hehe*

Looking forward to it!


----------

